# Side table



## Rorban1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Finished this side table today. It's stained, it's pine. It looks pretty darn good I think. It measures 36" tall 13" deep and 48 wide. 

Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice looking! What are your plans for it? Chuck


----------



## Rorban1 (Nov 16, 2013)

This one is actually a commissioned project . I have one that's a little bit smaller in my kitchen.


----------



## Tykemo (Nov 24, 2013)

Really nice Ryan. The color contrasts are beautiful.


----------

